# New crestie sleeping too much?



## bus65 (Aug 14, 2010)

Hi,

Bought a 7 month old crested gecko yesterday afternoon. As we put him/her into the vivarium she went straight to a spot behind some leaves and fell asleep.

Last night around 7.30pm she woke up and explored the whole vivarium. She climbed on various branches, jumped onto the hygrometer on the wall and walked upside down across the ceiling  She seemed absolutely fine when we went to bed at around 12.30am. 

We'd put 5 crickets into the vivarium and by the morning she seemed to have eaten 2.

She's been asleep all day (which we expected) but hasn't woken up yet this evening (it's now past 12am). We touched her at one point just to make sure she was alive and she moved to a different spot for about a minute and then climbed back to her "sleeping spot" and fell asleep again.

Does this sound "normal"? 

The temperature in the vivarium is around 24C at the moment, we have been spraying with water a few times during the day and the hygrometer is on 90%.

Many thanks,
Sue


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2010)

Just let him settle for a couple of weeks, so long as light is entering the room he will acclimatize to the day/night cycle. Also you may want to cut down the misting to once a night (I do it just before I go to bed), ideally you want it to cycle, raising to about 80-90% after you mist and then drying out over the day to about 50% as this will prevent fungal growth.

During the first couple of weeks you want to minimize contact, only going in the viv to change food, spot clean, and mist. This should reduce stress and help him to settle. 

Hope this helps

Chris


----------



## bus65 (Aug 14, 2010)

Thanks Chris! 

Really appreciate the advise. I think we have over done it a bit with the misting. She moves around a little more at night now which is a good sign. I was also very happy to find her first poo this morning :lol:

I realise now it will take a little time for her to get used to her new surroundings. 

Sue x


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2010)

bus65 said:


> Thanks Chris!
> 
> Really appreciate the advise. I think we have over done it a bit with the misting. She moves around a little more at night now which is a good sign. I was also very happy to find her first poo this morning :lol:
> 
> ...


No problem, glad to help : victory: good to hear she is eating


----------

